# [RISOLTO] Sincronizzare l orologio all avvio..

## golaprofonda

Ragazzi, help!!

La batteria della mia scheda madre è andata e non tiene più in memoria l orario.

Ho bisogno quindi di sincronizzarlo all avvio con ntp

L ho installato..il problema è che non l ho mai usato..qualè il comando da dare?

Vorrei inserire questo comando in /etc/conf.d/local.start per caricarlo all avvio dopo che mi si è attivata la connessione..

----------

## otaku

http://www.gentoo.it/tips/PERLE.V2.html#doc_chap3

----------

## comio

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, help!!
> 
> La batteria della mia scheda madre è andata e non tiene più in memoria l orario.
> 
> Ho bisogno quindi di sincronizzarlo all avvio con ntp
> ...

 

provato ad usare ntp-client?

```

# rc-update add ntp-client default

```

eventualmente emerge di ntp.

ciao

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

io uso rdate (1.4) e in /etc/conf.d/local.start ho:

```
rdate -s time.ien.it -t 5 1>&2
```

----------

## makoomba

in portage c'è anche openntpd: leggero, essenziale e semplice da configurare.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

openntpd : leggero e sicuro fatto da quei maniaci di openbsd , il vecchio ntpclient ha la sua età e qualità  :Rolling Eyes:  ...

----------

## comio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> openntpd : leggero e sicuro fatto da quei maniaci di openbsd , il vecchio ntpclient ha la sua età e qualità  ...

 

be... ha sempre funzionato e non mi sono preoccupato di cercare altro  :Wink:  Squadra che vince non si cambia...  :Very Happy: 

comunque vedrò openntpd  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## golaprofonda

Grazie a tutti ragazzi!!!!

provo con rdate e se cè qualcosa che non va opto per openntp...  :Wink: 

----------

## makoomba

 *comio wrote:*   

> be... ha sempre funzionato e non mi sono preoccupato di cercare altro  Squadra che vince non si cambia... 
> 
> 

 

Io li uso entrambi, ntp sul server e openntpd sui client.

a ognuno il suo

----------

## Kernel78

 *makoomba wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   be... ha sempre funzionato e non mi sono preoccupato di cercare altro  Squadra che vince non si cambia... 
> 
>  
> 
> Io li uso entrambi, ntp sul server e openntpd sui client.
> ...

 

Io uso openntp sia sul server (parolona riferita al mio carrozzatissimo p3) sia sul client.

L'ho preferito a ntp per l'immediatezza di configurazione.

----------

